# Painting Limestone Bock



## Colorful Cans (Oct 16, 2009)

*Painting Limestone Block*

I have a customer who wants to paint his limestone bock exterior. Basically this is a 30 year old house, the exterior is partially limestone block. The limestone is stained in some areas, other areas have some mold on them.

There is another house in the neighborhood that had the limestone coated. We drove by that and took a look, it was painted white, almost a primer look to it.

I'm don't know what product to use. I checked with the manager at my SW store, he called someone and said that they did not have anything for Limestone.

Anyone know what product to use on limestone? There must be something out there.

Unfortunately you can't change misspellings in titles.... Obviously should be Block.

Thanks.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Do a search for Mineral Paint .... Eco House... I think that is what you need.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What about powerwashing with Krud Kutter to make the limestone look new again? Sounds like it is just dirty to me. Otherwise just prime and paint it with something masonary like.


----------



## Colorful Cans (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, the mineral paint has some potential, Keim seems to be the only folks that produce it and I have a call into them. Eco House also looks like a viable solution, anybody ever use this type of Silicate Dispersion Paint?

In this customers neighborhood, there was another house that had this done to their Limestone about 15 years ago, it still looks good and my customer likes the look (can't say I agree, but...). Anyway, I'm reluctant to just throw anything on there as I want to make sure it lasts. Sherwin Williams does not offer any type of product that they would recommend using on Limestone (according to their data sheets). I'm relatively confident that masonry primer and then paint would probably work, but want to use something that a manufacturer would stand behind.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a masonry cleaner made by a company called Dumond Chemical, there the same company that make Peel Away. This stuff is amazing, it cleans just about an stain off. I wouldn't recommend painting Limestone or any stone unless the owner insist. Loxon Primer should do the trick, or Bonding primer. Something that would stick to a surface with high ph


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Check out this link, I added it in the "elastomerics" post. It may work for this application.

www.creto.net/products/deep-sealer.php


----------

